# Subs needed in Milwaukee & Waukesha, WI



## American (Sep 11, 2003)

Large commerical contractor is looking for commercial subs for this winter in Milwaukee, Waukesha and surrounding areas of Southeastern, WI. We have always paid on time every time. We are looking for plow trucks, dump trucks with plows and/or salters, skid steers, pay loaders, ATV's, and sidewalk personnel with and without equipment or trucks. Very competitive rates and we have tons of work. Guaranteed bonuses for referrals too! Please call Scott at 262-252-4260.


----------



## The Duke (Feb 19, 2007)

I am in Brookfield. may be interested in subbing depending on pay rates.


----------



## amendoza83 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a 1997 Dodge Ram Quad Cab 1500 V8 5.9L 4x4 with 7'6" Boss Super Duty Plow w/ insurance also have experience with heavy machinery........ will work 24/7
Call me: Tony 773-410-0414 or 773-410-9933
Email: [email protected]


----------



## jkopp (Dec 6, 2007)

Elm Grove here. Available starting monday.


----------

